# ABS Light



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 2001 Pathfinder and the ABS light came on. The brakes work fine but I've verified that the ABS does not work. Is there any way to diagnose the problem? Wheel sensor or something else? As a side note, the 4WD light also comes on but only after a minute or so after starting the car. I can engage the 4WD before the light comes on and it will stay engaged and work fine for the duration. But, if I wait for the light to come on before trying to engage it, the 4WD will not engage. Not sure if this is related to the ABS problem but both problems started at the same time. Any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Al


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The problems could very well be related. The first thing to do would be to retrieve the stored ABS trouble codes. These codes will not be able to be read by a generic OBD II code reader. You will need a capable scantool that can access these codes. There is also a manual method by grounding pin #9 of the DLC connector. I would suggest you refer a Nissan service manual for that procedure; this will also give diagnostic procedures to help diagnose these trouble codes. Downloadable service manuals can be found online with a little Google-searching.


----------



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

smj999smj, thanks for your advice. I'm in a bit of a quandary as to how to proceed. I took it to my local shop for a diagnosis and they gave me the following:

"...found RF WSS Open and LR WSS Open. Cleared codes and test drove while monitoring data from sensors, sensor data is inconclusive as sensors do not appear to be dropping out however every time you clear codes, both codes return. Tested wiring and circuits to sensors, test good. Recommend replaceing both sensors...Wheel Speed Sensors did not appear to drop out however they are showing open circuit codes and circuits to sensor test good."

I can find parts online for $286 vs. the $600 the shop wanted to charge (plus $100 labor). My concern is that it may not be the sensors as they appear to have not definitively diagnosed the problem, but have only used process of elimination to come to the conclusion. A couple of questions:

1) Is there anything else that it could be or something that I should try before I purchase the parts?

2) If I replace the parts (or take other steps to fix the problem) will I need to clear the ABS code(s) or will they reset on their own? If I need to clear them, what are my options? Do I need to buy a device? Take it to a shop and pay them? Any other way to do this as a shortcut?

Thanks again for your help.

Al


----------

